# Matti Lehikoinens M9 gestohlen



## INT3NS3 (12. August 2010)

Statement von Intense Cycles Inc. auf Facebook:


Matti Lehikoinens M9 FRO has been stolen in Helsinki, 
only 6 of these,
BLUE,
in the world. 
If you see it & Matti is not on it, call cops

Und Matti schreibt:
INTENSE M9 EVO stolen in Helsinki. If anyone see this bike any where in the world place contact local Police!






CRC:
Last night in Helsinki, Finland - Matti Lehikionen had his Van broken into by the scum of the earth and they took his practice bike (see attached picture) and his kit bag with his Red Bull DH helmet.

Bike Spec:
Frame - Intense M9 prototype in Chain Reaction Cycles team blue
Marzocchi 2010 888 Ti forks and Roco Shock
Mavic Deemax ultimate wheels
Saint Cranks and Gears
e.thirteen LG1 Team edition chain device and direct mount stem
Easton Bars and Seatpost
Crankbros clipless pedals
Hope custom blue HOPE V2 brakes with custom Chain Reaction Cycles Intense lazer etching on the levers.
Maxxis Tires


----------



## DrMainhattan (16. August 2010)

Cool, die haben es tatsächlich via Facebook gefunden! In Estland -- irre!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (16. August 2010)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Cool, die haben es tatsächlich via Facebook gefunden! In Estland -- irre!!!



wo hast du das gelesen?


----------



## agrohardtail (16. August 2010)

wenns stimmt dann ist das auf jedenfall ne gute nachricht


----------



## littledevil (17. August 2010)

steht in der CRC Intense Gruppe auf FB drin!


----------



## agrohardtail (17. August 2010)

aber wie findet man nen rad via facebook? war der typ so dämlich und hat nen bild von dme bike hochgeladen und gemeint es sei sein neues?


----------



## bachmayeah (17. August 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> aber wie findet man nen rad via facebook? war der typ so dämlich und hat nen bild von dme bike hochgeladen und gemeint es sei sein neues?



http://www.facebook.com/CRCIntense




			
				Henri Kalm schrieb:
			
		

> IT IS IN ESTONIA!!! I SAW IT TODAY!! GUY EVEN HAD YOUR HELMET ON!!! I SENDED EMAIL TO OWNER WITH MY PHONE NUMBER. I MIGHT GET SECURITY TAPES!!! They were 2 20-25year old junkies.
> Sonntag um 01





			
				Henri Kalm schrieb:
			
		

> today i was called that it riding in tallinn... went look for that bike and saw it. tried to catch him but didnt manage...i think i know where he might live because i losted him so fast. also called police.



social networks als überwachungsmechanismus ...


----------



## Niggels (17. August 2010)

Crazy, die Welt kann so klein sein


----------

